# Question about stable rugs (and messy horse)



## Joanne_Stockport (5 November 2014)

Hello,

I have bought my gelding a year ago  and I know that last winter I had to have his stage rugs cleaned often as he is quite messy in his stable !

The stable rugs I have seen so far are in either polyester, cotton and fleece type and they get wet/stained very quickly. 

I was thinking of putting a very light waterproof rug on top of his stable rug (to protect it) but I am thinking that it might make him sweat too much?

Any ideas on how to make them last longer so I don't have to spend too much on cleaning this winter...??

thank you


----------



## Redders (5 November 2014)

I have been on yards where turnout rugs are used for stable rugs. I have done this myself to keep them cleaner, so long as you take the rug off to check over, groom him etc and turnout is dry inside I would put it back on. Obviously if it is sopping wet then you should change for a dry one.


----------



## LovesCobs (5 November 2014)

I use turn out rugs, premier equine have ones they say are suitable for both as well if you prefer. Many people I know just use turn out rugs now as well. I use a no fill rain sheet and then if it's really cold and they're clipped a fleece underneath it.
I also have a washing machine with an 11kg drum so can get a fleece or medium stable rug in it if I do use them


----------



## Tiffany (5 November 2014)

I used either T/O rugs or stable rugs with L/W turnout over the top. I'd never buy another stable rug


----------



## catroo (5 November 2014)

Another vote for ditching the stable rugs and use turnouts


----------



## criso (5 November 2014)

I didn't have such a good experience with a very wet dirty horse and turnout rugs in the stable.  They were only left on a couple of times when the yard didn't change but they stank as much of poo and wee as the stable rugs but more difficult to clean.

With stable rugs I wash up to mw at home so only need to get the hw's done professionally.  As they don't need reproofing they are cheaper than getting turnouts washed and i don't like to wash turnouts too often as they never seem as waterproof after.


----------



## Elsbells (5 November 2014)

The only time my mare has a stable rug on instead of her turnout is if she's in for a long time because of snow/flooded fields etc and is stable bound, or that we've come home late from an event. Why would you change her from a nice warm turnout to put her in a cold stable rug? And anyway it's less hassle if someone else is putting out or bringing in for you.


----------



## Princess Rosie (6 November 2014)

It is an absolute pet hate of mine seeing horses in their stables in turnout rugs, it is usually done for yard convenience more than anything and you have to remove the rug anyway to check the horse and groom!  A horse warms up a clean rug quickly enough (we don't live in a ridiculously cold country!). 

Get yourself a large capacity washing machine and stable rugs wash easily in these and saves the expense of sending them off to external rug washers all the time.  We are fortunate as ours are all relatively clean in the stable but a friend with a messy horse sprays a cheap stain barrier spray that she gets from amazon on her stable rugs and they stay fairly clean despite her lads best efforts to get them filthy!


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (6 November 2014)

thanks everyone for all your suggestions !

Princess Rosie, I wished I had the space for a large capacity washing machine but I don't unfortunately. Only have the space for one washing machine, my husband would not be too happy if I was using the "human" one with the horsey stuff ! 

I might give it a go at putting a light rain sheet on top of the stable rug and see how it goes. He would have a different turn out rug anyway so will be checked over when changing rugs.


----------



## L&M (6 November 2014)

The best thing about using a turnout rug in the stable, is that however stained or smelly it gets overnight, they clean off in the rain when back out in the field!

I have a few stable rugs but they are never used&#8230;..


----------

